# Arccos Caddie Shot Tracker



## slowhand (Jun 16, 2020)

I bought some Cobra irons last year which came with Arccos sensors in the grips, along with other sensors to fit to my existing clubs. Having joined a club recently, I activated my free trial and played my first round with them today. First off, normally I don’t have my phone in my pocket, but you have to with Arccos. Don’t really bother me, and I have a Apple Watch that will detect shots after 2 rounds, so that isn't an issue. Arccos are also supposed to be bringing out a belt device that will detect shots.

Pros:

Shot detection. Didn’t seem to miss any shots, except the odd tap in. Easily added using the app, either in play or post-round.
The sensors on the ends of the grips are pretty innocuous. Didn't notice them at all really, either the screw-in ones or the ones built-in to the cobra grips.
Battery usage was good. I had plenty of juice left in both my phone and watch post round.
Cons:

Course mapping. My home course was out by a considerable margin, which I have emailed Arccos about. Seems like it needs remapping. This meant the GPS distances were useless, which was a shame, but once they remap the course this should be fixed.
No way to mark a shot as a chip, e.g. when chipping back onto the fairway. Not sure if these distances get added in to your club distances, but if they do it could throw off your club recommendations
Overall, I liked it. As it's a free trial, I shall be continuing to use it (I'm a bit of a stats geek anyway), and then decide at the end of the 3 months.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 17, 2020)

Update: Further to my contacting Arccos regarding the mapping of my home course, I received a response from the today, saying they have remapped the course and it is available for download. 2 days from start to finish, where just their stated response time for queries is 3. Really good customer service. 
Also, after reviewing my round it seems that the AI does a pretty good job of deciding if you were playing a full shot or a chip/pitch, based on the distance of the shot. It also seems to disregard shots that it deems "outliers", so hopefully the club distances should be accurate once it has enough data.

So far, I give it 5 out of 5. It remains to be seen if it stays this way when I start paying for it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 17, 2020)

slowhand said:



			Update: Further to my contacting Arccos regarding the mapping of my home course, I received a response from the today, saying they have remapped the course and it is available for download. 2 days from start to finish, where just their stated response time for queries is 3. Really good customer service.
Also, after reviewing my round it seems that the AI does a pretty good job of deciding if you were playing a full shot or a chip/pitch, based on the distance of the shot. It also seems to disregard shots that it deems "outliers", so hopefully the club distances should be accurate once it has enough data.

So far, I give it 5 out of 5. It remains to be seen if it stays this way when I start paying for it
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree with what you’ve posted so far, finally given up with Game Golf after being with them from launch.

Phone in pocket, not noticed, really like the stats and how they show them and like you I had an issue with my course and it was also resolved in 2 days. 

Definitely a 5 out 5 on first impressions.


----------

